# /   -  (     /)

## NEWcomer

! 
    !

 :    ,    ,       .  ()        (       )            ,    .
       /   20     /     1    /.
 , ,         3 (    10  11)

  ,   ,     ( 1.20),              11      01,      1  2020 .    . 

!

----------

> , ,         3 (    10  11)


            01?

    ,   1:  .

  ,   ,            ...20.
  ,          20 (!?)
 /     , . 
        ,       .
  ,   .

----------

